# Getting phone line and broadband in new build house



## ND27 (2 May 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Looking for some advice on getting broadband in a newly built house. 

We need to get fixed line broadband as the signal for mobile broadband is not strong enough. We don't have a need for a use of a phone line but understand we would need to get a phone line in first. 

Problem is- we don't want to to use Eircom as the broadband provider, we'd like to shop around, but I presume as its a newly built house, and there is no line in at the moment, we would have to go with Eircom first??? ... would we then be tied into a contract with them? 

Any info anyone had to help would be great!

N.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (2 May 2012)

this crowd are doing a bit of advertising on radio for bb via satellite.
[broken link removed]

have not heard anything re quality / reliability.  might be an option if you do not do huge downloads.


maybe check out wimax from imagine, might be in your area.


----------



## Wexfordman (13 May 2012)

Don't touch sattelite bb unless you really have no other choice! Dep in where you are you prob have a choice of a number of fixed wireless providers, but you didn't specify where you are?


----------



## Pee (13 May 2012)

You'll have to get eirocm to provide the line, even if you go with with another provider it's eircom that will provide the network. There's no certainty that the telephone line will support broadband.


----------



## Wexfordman (13 May 2012)

Pee said:


> You'll have to get eirocm to provide the line, even if you go with with another provider it's eircom that will provide the network. There's no certainty that the telephone line will support broadband.



Not if they can get a fixed wireless provider!!


----------

